# Gestone



## rainbowjo (May 11, 2005)

Hi Mazv

I have read several rsponses you have given regarding progesterone support, all very helpful- thankyou. I just have a quick question if you don't mind,

Does gestone release its dose of progesterone slowly and steadily or does it give peaks and troughs? I am trying to decide if to have gestone once a day of cyclogest 3xday. If the release is more steady i would imagine pehaps this is better? Or is there not much difference? The gesone is more expensive so if there is no benefit i may stick to cyclogest.


Thanks

Rainbow

PS your little one looks adorable


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Rainbow,

The Gestone is released slowly over time, the liquid from the injection sits deep in the muscle and slowly leaches into the blood. You still get fluctuations in levels but not as much as you do with the pessaries. There is no evidence that I'm aware of to prove Gestone is superior to the Cyclogest. It can be of benefit in people with naturally low progesterone levels as you can give much bigger doses with the injection. You do get steadier levels of progesterone with it but this doesn't necessarily correlate to a better chance of the end result  

If you are swithering then I'd talk it over with the clinic and see what they would advise; o rhave they left it up to you to choose?

All the best
Maz x


----------



## rainbowjo (May 11, 2005)

HI maz

Thanks for your reply, very helpful  Yes the clinic have left it up to me and i'm finding it hard to choose. I have always had cyclogest before over my many treatments and have got pregnant five times but not been able to keep hold of them. As far as i am aware my losses have been due to APS not a progesterone issue. I will be on 40mg clexane and aspirin 75mg from a BFP. The clinic are also putting me on prednisolone 5mg x3day. I guess i am worried the clexane will cause more bruising from the gestone aswell. 

Thanks 

Rainbow x


----------

